

Ask HN: Is there any VCs or Angel Investors in Morocco I can pitch for an idea? - anis


======
strwbrry
I would tweet @jonnym1ller who founded maptia.com they were TechStars Seattle
then moved to Morocco

[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-10/11/startup-of-
th...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-10/11/startup-of-the-week-
maptia)

I wouldn't be too concerned with finding an investor in Morocco though, look
at Africa, Europe or any country specific startup programs...

I know you missed the submission date for Startup Morocco comp
[http://maroc.startupcup.com/](http://maroc.startupcup.com/)

And don't forget good old Angel's list - here are loads of angle investors
living in Morocco
[https://angel.co/morocco/investors](https://angel.co/morocco/investors)

Keep on keeping on!

@scottsbarlow

~~~
jonnym1ller
For sure... feel free to drop me an email at jonny[at]maptia.com

~~~
anis
Thank you jonnym1ller for your offer

